

Introduction to JavaScript for Fortran Programmers - edent
http://www.see.ed.ac.uk/~jwp/MSO/newMSO/lab/JS/

======
coreyp_1
This is wrong about so many things.

It presents JavaScript as only available in the browser, and therefore not
able to do any file I/O (wrong). It also says that Javascript doesn't run in
an interpretive environment (wrong). Calling it "sequential, procedural" is
misleading (asynchronous programming anybody?), and calling it "object-
oriented" is definitely wrong (although OO is one style of use, it is neither
required, strictly enforced, nor exclusive).

There are so many WRONG oversimplifications and subsequently flawed
extrapolations that I think it's shamefully misleading about the nature of
JavaScript (ECMAScript, but the author probably doesn't know the difference
anyway). It's like they don't understand the distinction between a language
and an implementation of the language, and they definitely do not understand
the (important) nuances of the language.

JavaScript is not just Fortran that can run in a browser. It is a distinct
language with distinct programming paradigms.... SO DO YOUR READERS A FAVOR
AND PRESENT IT AS SUCH! You don't do them any favors by misleading them.

~~~
savanaly
I assumed this was written back in the dark ages of javascript (way, way
before node) and was presented here as a historical curiosity. I made this
assumption based on their style of writing JS (make a variable called 'X'? Why
not, just remember it's different than 'x'!) and because of the use case they
seemed to have envisioned for it (document.writeln etc).

~~~
cwyers
Yeah, seems like it was last updated in 2005:

[http://www.see.ed.ac.uk/~jwp/MSO/newMSO/lab/](http://www.see.ed.ac.uk/~jwp/MSO/newMSO/lab/)

